# humminbird 899ci hd si, 999ci hd si or helix 7



## hunt'n'fish

Been racking my brain over this for quite some time. Found some good deals. Im looking for some opinions on the listed units. I like the 999 but not sure if it is worth the extra money for 1 inch of screen size.
1. It seems Humminbird has a swap program for the transducers .Send in the 899 transducer with 75 dollars and they send back the hd transducerthat comes with the 999. Is this worth it? I read it only makes a difference in deep water.
2. 899 or 999 vs helix 7. I know the helix is not Ethernet, I pilot capable and does not have the 3 quick access preset buttons. I hear the screen clearity is great on the helix. Is it worth getting a Helix for this reason for this reason? Or am better off with the 899 or 999? Not sure about processor speed, etc... between the units?
3. Any input on functionality of the gps between the 2 units.
4. I read you can not zoom in on the sonar if in split screen on the Helix. Some one stated that is bad on Humminbirds part.
5. The Helix has 1 sd card slot, the 899, 999 units have 2. What is the advantage of having 2 slots?
6. I was told that with the 899 or 999 you need to buy an extra transducer and y cable for use at higher speeds. Is this true?
I want to bight the bullet and get one of the above but keep changing my mind on what unit is best to get. Any input will be greatly appreciated.
7. One more, I have never been on a boat with down and side imaging. Is it worth the extra cash for the side imaging?
I fish for crappie, bluegill, walleye and bass around Milton, West Branch, and probably Berlin and Mosquito.

Thanks again for any input or suggestions.


----------



## catfish1605

I have the 999 and absolutely love it. I have no complaints with it and the side imaging is awesome. You can see the bottom almost like a photograph. When I got mine it came with my new boat and the dealer already had the transducer installed and I couldn't use the sonar above ten MPH. I looked around online and found that if I lowered it a little that I should be able to. I lowered it and I can now use my sonar at high speed. The side imaging you have to use at like 3-5 MPH for the best quality. I hope I helped you out.


----------



## hunt'n'fish

catfish1605 said:


> I have the 999 and absolutely love it. I have no complaints with it and the side imaging is awesome. You can see the bottom almost like a photograph. When I got mine it came with my new boat and the dealer already had the transducer installed and I couldn't use the sonar above ten MPH. I looked around online and found that if I lowered it a little that I should be able to. I lowered it and I can now use my sonar at high speed. The side imaging you have to use at like 3-5 MPH for the best quality. I hope I helped you out.



Thanks catfish. A just found out a helix 9, 10 and 12 are coming out soon. The helix 9si unit will msrp at $ 999.00. Not bad for 9" screen with 16:9 aspect ratio like hdtv. It will be network capable, etc.. Adds to the confusion, do I by xx9 series at current clearence prices or wait for the new Helix? I wish I knew how the helix compares to the current 999 units. I hear the mapping is smoother do to faster processing and suppose to have crisper si as well. I'll make a decision eventually.


Sent from my SCH-I800 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## hunt'n'fish

Ended up with a great deal on a 1199ci hd si. Thanks for the input to help decide.

Sent from my SCH-I800 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Bimmer

Nice, the price on the 1199's is great right now.


----------

